# Whats it for ??



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

On a recently purchased 1054 tube frame tractor I have what looks like a spinner on the left wheel only ( when you are sitting on the tractor ) You cant spin it tight against the housing. The tighter you make it the more it tightens the wheel from spinning when both wheels are jacked off the ground. The more you pin it outwards the easier it is to spin the wheel. There is a circlip that prevents you from spinning it all the way off the threaded shaft.
What is it and what's it for ?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think that is a locking differential so that if you need the traction you can lock both wheels together so one won't spin without the other. It makes it kind of hard to turn corners but it would be effective if you're going in a straight line. I have one on my Yanmar SCUT but it is a foot pedal you stomp on if one tire starts spinning. After I am out of the slick area I release the pedal. 

Andy


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

According to another guy who just happened by today for a visit, you are exactly right. He had one and said the same thing. One down, a couple dozen to go as I come across them.. Thanks

NGZ


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

And my wife always wants me to quit wasting all this time on those tractor websites! Hang around and you too will pick up lots of useless information. 

Well I am glad it was useful for you. Keep us updated on your discoveries.

Andy


----------

